# I have a doubt / I am in doubt



## elianecanspeak

Outside of this forum I cannot recall ever hearing a native English speaker say "I have a doubt".  

English speakers say "I am in doubt about X", "I am not sure  if X is correct", "I feel doubtful about using X",  "I hesitate to use X", "I have a question about the use of X", "I am not sure that X is idiomatic", "I am confused about the correct usage of X", etc.

The noun "doubt" is usually used in expressions such as "to be in doubt", to have no doubt", "without a doubt", "without doubt", "beyond a shadow of a doubt", " I have *my* doubts about", etc.

But not "I have *a* doubt about . . ."

"I have a doubt about X" is used constantly in the forum not only by native Spanish speakers, but also by native English speakers.  It is beginning to seem more normal to me because I see it so often.

My belief is that because it is a direct translation from Spanish it is often used by foreros whose English is less advanced, and it is picked up by English speakers because they constantly see it in the forum.

I feel that I am losing my objectivity about this phrase.  

Could someone offer me some validation (or refutation)?


----------



## xqby

I want to say we discussed this recently in English Only; I'll see if I can find the thread for you. 
The general consensus, which I personally agree with, was that it's not standard English to pose a question about grammatical structure with "doubt."

Edit: I found this post by JamesM: it is quite possibly what I was thinking of.


----------



## elianecanspeak

It would be nice to make the thread available to non-native speakers.  

I found only one forum entry for it when I searched it through the "Dictionary and thread title search":[http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=680168].  A Spanish speaker asked if it were correct, and a second Spansih speaker replied that it was.


----------



## NewdestinyX

elianecanspeak said:


> Outside of this forum I cannot recall ever hearing a native English speaker say "I have a doubt".
> 
> English speakers say "I am in doubt about X", "I am not sure  if X is correct", "I feel doubtful about using X",  "I hesitate to use X", "I have a question about the use of X", "I am not sure that X is idiomatic", "I am confused about the correct usage of X", etc.
> 
> The noun "doubt" is usually used in expressions such as "to be in doubt", to have no doubt", "without a doubt", "without doubt", "beyond a shadow of a doubt", " I have *my* doubts about", etc.
> 
> But not "I have *a* doubt about . . ."
> 
> "I have a doubt about X" is used constantly in the forum not only by native Spanish speakers, but also by native English speakers.  It is beginning to seem more normal to me because I see it so often.
> 
> My belief is that because it is a direct translation from Spanish it is often used by foreros whose English is less advanced, and it is picked up by English speakers because they constantly see it in the forum.
> 
> I feel that I am losing my objectivity about this phrase.
> 
> Could someone offer me some validation (or refutation)?


You're absolutely right. It's a direct translation of 'tengo una duda' from Spanish to English. Tengo una duda = I have a question (about something I don't understand). It does 'not mean' "I have a doubt" in English which would never be said in English except in a very forced sentence. It is said very often here on the forum by native Spanish speakers speaking English. But it's not normal English as you've noted.

But it's equally strange to the Spanish ears for us to say 'tengo una pregunta' - which means only 'I have a question to ask' -- focus is on 'the question' itself. For "I have a question because I don't understand something" the correction translation/interpretation in Spanish is-- 'Tengo una duda'. So both native English speakers and native Spanish speakers make an error on this construction when they speak their 2nd language.


----------



## elianecanspeak

Would it also be incorrect Spanish to say "tengo una pregunta sobre el uso de . . "  or "tengo una pregunta que se trata de  . . ."

In other words, would "tengo una pregunta" in any circumstances mark me out as a non-native speaker unacquainted with the nuances of the language?


----------



## NewdestinyX

elianecanspeak said:


> Would it also be incorrect Spanish to say "tengo una pregunta sobre el uso de . . "  or "tengo una pregunta que se trata de  . . ."
> 
> In other words, would "tengo una pregunta" in any circumstances mark me out as a non-native speaker unacquainted with the nuances of the language?


"Incorrect Spanish" is too strong a term. It just sounds forced to use 'pregunta' in that way.. though your sentences are perfectly correct Spanish. I will say that 'pregunta versus duda' in Spanish isn't quite the same dead give away of non-native speak as 'I have a doubt' is in English. But think of 'pregunta' as something a school child has for their teacher. "Pregunta" is the 'literal question itself'. Not a 'question about something' -- though I know -- 'questions' are always 'about something'. It's hard to explain. I just know how it's used in Spanish when I hear it. And in your two sentences there.. "duda" is the better word.

Here's the Spanish definition of 'pregunta' which should show you what I mean.



> *pregunta**.* (De _preguntar_).
> * 1.     * f. Interrogación que se hace para que alguien responda lo  que sabe de un negocio u otra cosa.
> _(An interrogative that is made so that someone will respond about what they know about a business matter or other thing)_
> * 2.     * f. pl.   Serie de *preguntas,* comúnmente  formuladas por escrito.
> _(a series of questions, commonly formulated in writing)_


__________
See how 'clinical' the word 'pregunta' is in Spanish? It has a very narrow use. "Duda" is the more universal Spanish word for both what English would call 'literal doubt' as well as 'a question about some topic or something not yet understood'


----------



## chileno

"Tengo una pregunta" is correct Spanish. It does not sound forced or anything of that nature.

Now, you state that "I have a doubts" is incorrect and that you instead say "I have a question"

I would say that the first is still grammatically correct, but not used, that's all.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/doubt

Please see under "noun"


What do you say?


----------



## elianecanspeak

chileno said:


> "Tengo una pregunta" is correct Spanish. It does not sound forced or anything of that nature.
> 
> Now, you state that "I have a doubts" is incorrect and that you instead say "I have a question"
> 
> I would say that the first is still grammatically correct, but not used, that's all.
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/doubt
> 
> Please see under "noun"
> 
> What do you say?



It can be correct or incorrect  in terms of *grammar* or *usage.*

"I have a doubt" is correct in terms of grammar, insofar as the structure goes.

It is incorrect in terms of usage, because the noun "doubt" would not be used in this context in English. (So we are, in essence, agreeing.)


"Tengo una pregunta" may sound better in Spanish because there are contexts where the usage is correct and unforced.  But on the other hand, in different contexts, such as described in post #6, would it sound forced to you?  

Might it be a question of regional usage as well?


----------



## jackaustralia

I have to agree that "I have a doubt" is not something I would ever imagine a fluent English speaker saying about a grammatical question. I had a look at your link and there is no example of usage similar to "I have a doubt." I don't think you can simply say it is a noun therefore it is grammatical to say "I have a..." before it. I think there is a strong consensus among native English speakers here.  

"I am in doubt." This can be expressing a state of being doubtful and in another context can be used to mean uncertain to appear. "He is in doubt for the football final because of a thigh injury." (This is common usage but note the specific context.)

Edit: I have a doubt. This is not commonly used but when it usually refers to a philosophical or intellectual uncertainty that brings upon doubt. Something that may be a little intangible or difficult to define but certainly not a grammatical question in a second language.


----------



## chileno

jackaustralia said:


> I have to agree that "I have a doubt" is not something I would ever imagine a fluent English speaker saying about a grammatical question. I had a look at your link and there is no example of usage similar to "I have a doubt." I don't think you can simply say it is a noun therefore it is grammatical to say "I have a..." before it. I think there is a strong consensus among native English speakers here.
> 
> "I am in doubt." This can be expressing a state of being doubtful and in another context can be used to mean uncertain to appear. "He is in doubt for the football final because of a thigh injury." (This is common usage but note the specific context.)
> 
> Edit: I have a doubt. This is not commonly used but when it usually refers to a philosophical or intellectual uncertainty that brings upon doubt. Something that may be a little intangible or difficult to define but certainly not a grammatical question in a second language.



Exactly how what I feel when I ask that in Spanish, to also include having a question. 

In your language that usage seems to be "archaic", hence not used anymore.


----------



## NewdestinyX

chileno said:


> Exactly how what I feel when I ask that in Spanish, to also include having a question.


Yes, Chileno, I would agree with you -- that in the Spanish native speaking mind 'duda' is both 'doubt' and 'question about something unknown'. However it's not that way in English.



> In your language that usage seems to be "archaic", hence not used anymore.


This is probably the case. But in modern English - 'doubt' would never be used the way a lot Spanish speakers use it here on the forum.
Tengo una duda = I have a question.



			
				chileno said:
			
		

> "Tengo una pregunta" is correct Spanish. It does not sound forced or  anything of that nature.


Pero no se usaría intercambiablemente con 'Tengo una duda' y eso es el argumento. La definición de 'pregunta' en el Diccionario de la RAE hace claro que duda y pregunta son distintas palabras (no sinónimos para nada) por lo tanto se usa diferente(mente).

So basically - the best way to think of it for the English speakers is:

Tengo una pregunta = I have a question 'to ask' (focussing only on the asking aspect - I have a question as opposed to a statement to make).
Tengo una duda = I have a question 'about something I don't understand yet/a desire for something to be explained to me'.

If you don't understand something -- you would always use the word 'duda' in Spanish. You, of course, also use 'duda' when you doubt the veracity of something. In the Spanish mind -- in both semantics a 'question is unanswered' hence the same word: duda. In English we make a distinction between the semantics.


----------



## RestlessTraveler

This is very interesting.  I think this is pretty spot on - I definitely remember thinking "I have a doubt" sounded a little odd at first, but the more I saw it, the more I got used to it.  

I can only think of saying "I have doubts..." or "I have my doubts..." as a similar sentence structure that sounds "natural" to me in certain situations, but I think it has a stronger connotation in English.  To me, the word "doubt" generally implies a bit of skepticism and cynicism.  I tend to say that I doubt someone or something when I want to get the point across that I am skeptical.  We often say "I doubt that" in response to something we find highly unbelievably or a bit "far out".  If I say that I have my doubts about something/someone...I'm conveying a lot more skepticism than if I'd say I have a question about the same thing.


----------



## NewdestinyX

RestlessTraveler said:


> This is very interesting.  I think this is pretty spot on - I definitely remember thinking "I have a doubt" sounded a little odd at first, but the more I saw it, the more I got used to it.
> 
> I can only think of saying "I have doubts..." or "I have my doubts..." as a similar sentence structure that sounds "natural" to me in certain situations, but I think it has a stronger connotation in English.  To me, the word "doubt" generally implies a bit of skepticism and cynicism.  I tend to say that I doubt someone or something when I want to get the point across that I am skeptical.  We often say "I doubt that" in response to something we find highly unbelievably or a bit "far out".  If I say that I have my doubts about something/someone...I'm conveying a lot more skepticism than if I'd say I have a question about the same thing.


Good points, Restless. But frankly I don't think the English dictionaries even allow the concept of 'merely having a question' in the definition of the word doubt. I actually think it's incorrect to use it the way the Spanish speaking natives use it in the forum: for a 'question' they have about grammar.

From Webster's:


> *doubt*
> 
> *–noun*
> 
> 1.  a  feeling  of  uncertainty  about  the  truth,  reality,  or  nature  of  something.
> 
> 2.  distrust.
> 
> 3.  a  state  of  affairs  such  as  to  occasion  uncertainty.
> 
> 4.  Obsolete  . fear;  dread.


Definition #3 there gets close to allowing it for 'question about a topic'.. but not close enough.


----------



## elianecanspeak

RestlessTraveler said:


> I tend to say that I doubt someone or something when I want to get the point across that I am skeptical.  We often say "I doubt that" in response to something we find highly unbelievably or a bit "far out".  If I say that I have my doubts about something/someone...I'm conveying a lot more skepticism than if I'd say I have a question about the same thing.



I agree, RestlessTraveler.

My third edition Roget's International Thesaurus is old, but it's the one I prefer and keep with me because I like it better than the more recent ones that are arranged alphabetically and not by topic.  The first entrie for doubt as a noun are *skepticism, uncertinty, apprehension, jealousy,*  and *irreligion*.   _"Question" does not appear._

However, under the noun "question", the entries are *query, doubt, uncertainty,* and _*problem.*_

To me this suggests that as a noun, doubt implies skepticism and uncertainty, but not a question requiring an answer.  The use of question as a noun can convey a query, which is part of the forum structure; doubt about the accepted use of a word or a phrase; uncertainty on the part of the writer, and the implication that the doubt and uncertainty make the use of the word or phrase a problem.


----------



## elianecanspeak

Thank you all for you very interesting and cogent input. It was very enlightening.


----------



## chileno

Main Entry: *2doubt*
Function:   _noun_ 
Date: 13th century
*1  a* *:* uncertainty of belief or opinion that  often interferes with decision-making *b* *:*  a deliberate suspension of judgment
*2* *:*  a state of affairs giving rise to uncertainty, hesitation, or suspense <the outcome is still in doubt>
*3 a* *:* a lack of confidence *:* distrust <has doubt_s_ about his abilities> *b* *:* an inclination not to believe or accept <a claim met with doubt>


So what part of 1a and 2 cannot mean question? Because in Spanish, like I said this begs a question. 



In English is isn't used the same way, which it does not mean they are different in meaning.


----------



## RestlessTraveler

chileno said:


> Main Entry: *2doubt*
> Function:   _noun_
> Date: 13th century
> *1  a* *:* uncertainty of belief or opinion that  often interferes with decision-making *b* *:*  a deliberate suspension of judgment
> *2* *:*  a state of affairs giving rise to uncertainty, hesitation, or suspense <the outcome is still in doubt>
> *3 a* *:* a lack of confidence *:* distrust <has doubt_s_ about his abilities> *b* *:* an inclination not to believe or accept <a claim met with doubt>
> 
> 
> So what part of 1a and 2 cannot mean question? Because in Spanish, like I said this begs a question.
> 
> In English is isn't used the same way, which it does not mean they are different in meaning.




I think it's more that in English, when you say you have a  question, it implies that you want to clarify the uncertainty and that you want an answer.  Expressing doubt doesn't imply that you want answers, it's just an  expression of doubt without any sort of query/question-asking/answer-seeking involved.


----------



## RestlessTraveler

I wonder if it also sounds weird to us native speakers because it's enumerating "doubt".  I can't imagine a native speaker saying "a doubt", "one doubt", "two doubts", etc....


----------



## NewdestinyX

RestlessTraveler said:


> I wonder if it also sounds weird to us native speakers because it's enumerating "doubt".  I can't imagine a native speaker saying "a doubt", "one doubt", "two doubts", etc....


Exactly right on both your posts there, RestlessT'. Even the definitions Chileno posted make no room for a 'question needing an explanation' which is what "Tengo una duda" means. Doubt only means inherent distrust, disbelief or uncertainty in English and is general in nature. Like you said it can't be enumerated.

Greetings,
Grant


----------



## chileno

Ok, no problem. Thank you for your replies and time.


----------



## Brimstone

NewdestinyX said:


> You're absolutely right. It's a direct translation of 'tengo una duda' from Spanish to English. Tengo una duda = I have a question (about something I don't understand). It does 'not mean' "I have a doubt" in English which would never be said in English except in a very forced sentence. It is said very often here on the forum by native Spanish speakers speaking English. But it's not normal English as you've noted.
> 
> But it's equally strange to the Spanish ears for us to say 'tengo una pregunta' - which means only 'I have a question to ask' -- focus is on 'the question' itself. For "I have a question because I don't understand something" the correction translation/interpretation in Spanish is-- 'Tengo una duda'. So both native English speakers and native Spanish speakers make an error on this construction when they speak their 2nd language.


Tengo una pregunta y/o tengo una duda son expresiones perfectamente normales en el uso del epañol del norte de México, al menos.


----------



## Amapolas

Brimstone said:


> Tengo una pregunta y/o tengo una duda son expresiones perfectamente normales en el uso del epañol del norte de México, al menos.


También son comunes en la Argentina, lo mismo que "Te hago una consulta" as an opening to a question that follows.


----------



## chileno

Right Brimstone and Amapolas, but the one Amapolas states "Te hago una consulta" in English would be "Let me consult with you about..." unless I am totally off.


----------



## NewdestinyX

My main point originally (quite some time ago now).. was that 'tengo una duda' translated to English can *never* be 'I have a doubt'

Tengo una duda. = I have a question (about that). {y NUNCA "I have a doubt".}
Dudo que.. = I doubt that..

De verdad "I have a doubt" - no es inglés. Nunca se diría.


----------



## super 8 2.0

NewdestinyX said:


> My main point originally (quite some time ago now).. was that 'tengo una duda' translated to English can *never* be 'I have a doubt'
> 
> Tengo una duda. = I have a question (about that). {y NUNCA "I have a doubt".}
> Dudo que.. = I doubt that..
> 
> De verdad "I have a doubt" - no es inglés. Nunca se diría.




I've definitely said "I have a doubt", although it has more of a niche usage. I imagine a recruitment meeting of a pyramid scheme when they ask for questions someone might say "I have a doubt (about....)". Although "Tengo una duda" is used more frequently for all problems, in english I could see it being used when you have no problem with showing suspicion.

I wouldn't agree with the sentiment that it doesn't exist


----------



## NewdestinyX

super 8 2.0 said:


> I've definitely said "I have a doubt", although it has more of a niche usage. I imagine a recruitment meeting of a pyramid scheme when they ask for questions someone might say "I have a doubt (about....)". Although "Tengo una duda" is used more frequently for all problems, in english I could see it being used when you have no problem with showing suspicion.
> 
> I wouldn't agree with the sentiment that it doesn't exist


When I say something 'is not English'.. I am meaning to convey to native Spanish speakers trying to learn natural English -  that it would be very, very rare that a native speaker would ever utter "I have a doubt". Even you had to work pretty hard there to come up with a very convoluted scenario in which it 'could' be used. We need to, on this forum, give them natural things to say. Probably, in the top 5 errors, I see native Spanish speakers make on this forum (since it's a forum about language) is to say 'I have a doubt' - in English when they don't understand stand something grammatical. They need to get rid of that phrase entirely. That's why I stated it as strongly as I did in saying 'It isn't English' - because the way they're using it, to ask a question about Grammar, it 'is not' English - in the way they're using it. That's the reason for the strength of my statement.

You're new, Super 8.2.0. And welcome to the forum! But when you're new to a forum it's good to watch and listen for a while before you correct a long time veteran. Not mad.. Just helping you find your way here. Great that you are here!!


----------



## SevenDays

The idea, if I'm not mistaken, is that when "doubt" means "uncertainty," _doubt _is pluralized: *I have doubts*. More than a question of syntax, it's about pragmatics/semantics: in the sense of "uncertainty," _doubt _becomes a mass noun (rather than a count noun) and it's not individualized, so "I have a doubt" sounds off. Now, there are contextualized uses (as alluded in this thread) and regional uses. I recall reading some time back that "I have a doubt" is actually natural and ok in the English spoken in India, but I wouldn't know one way or the other. Perhaps someone familiar with Indian English might comment on it.


----------



## inib

When I first came across it (doubt) several times on the forum, it didn't sound odd to me at all. I only started to question it when I saw many American posters correcting it and I began to wonder too if I just found it acceptable because by then I was used to "Tengo una duda" in Spanish. I can't say about Indian English, SevenDays, but I do remember that on one thread other Brits were less critical of "I have a doubt". I'm afraid it's impossible to find that thread because it was on off-topic aside to another question.
Nevertheless, my conclusion is that it seems wise to discourage Spanish-speakers from using "I have a doubt", because the vast majority of English-speakers don't find it natural.


----------



## NewdestinyX

inib said:


> When I first came across it (doubt) several times on the forum, it didn't sound odd to me at all. I only started to question it when I saw many American posters correcting it and I began to wonder too if I just found it acceptable because by then I was used to "Tengo una duda" in Spanish. I can't say about Indian English, SevenDays, but I do remember that on one thread other Brits were less critical of "I have a doubt". I'm afraid it's impossible to find that thread because it was on off-topic aside to another question.
> Nevertheless, my conclusion is that it seems wise to discourage Spanish-speakers from using "I have a doubt", because the vast majority of English-speakers don't find it natural.


Exactly. I certainly tolerated it well, again as a serious Spanish student, knowing what 'tengo una duda' meant and on a grammar forum.. Sure.. But ultimately what anyone of us wants to learn whether native English speaker learning Spanish or native Spanish speaker learning English - is 'natural' speech. No native speaker of English would ever say "I have a doubt about x grammar issue".. when they mean "I have a question about x grammar issue".. That was the main reason I even called it 'not English'. It just would never be said in the context of a grammar 'question'.


----------



## pickup

*

Tengo una duda sobre *el uso correcto de este verbo*=I am in doubt* *about *the correct usage of this verb/*I have a question about* the correct usage of this verb. (these translations are correct)

(*"Tengo una duda* cannot be translated as *I have a doubt" *when referring to grammar issues, therefore the literal translation is not used. I cannot say "*I have a doubt* about the correct usage of this verb")


----------



## super 8 2.0

NewdestinyX said:


> When I say something 'is not English'.. I am meaning to convey to native Spanish speakers trying to learn natural English -  that it would be very, very rare that a native speaker would ever utter "I have a doubt". Even you had to work pretty hard there to come up with a very convoluted scenario in which it 'could' be used. We need to, on this forum, give them natural things to say. Probably, in the top 5 errors, I see native Spanish speakers make on this forum (since it's a forum about language) is to say 'I have a doubt' - in English when they don't understand stand something grammatical. They need to get rid of that phrase entirely. That's why I stated it as strongly as I did in saying 'It isn't English' - because the way they're using it, to ask a question about Grammar, it 'is not' English - in the way they're using it. That's the reason for the strength of my statement.
> 
> You're new, Super 8.2.0. And welcome to the forum! But when you're new to a forum it's good to watch and listen for a while before you correct a long time veteran. Not mad.. Just helping you find your way here. Great that you are here!!



"nunca se diría" was an incorrect statement

I understand your point, however it could have been more concise and less contentious. There are people of many different levels of english browsing this thread, so please don't impose your narrative with an iron fist. I stand by my original post. 

ponte tranki compare no hay drama


----------



## elianecanspeak

Another way to express _"tengo una duda"_ in English might be _*"I am unsure about ..."*_


----------



## rodiri

I know it is old but this is the first match you get when looking for "I have a doubt".

In few words:


“I have a doubt” is a real sentence and it is not bad English


“I have a question” is the same as “Tengo una duda”, but it is not the same as “Tengo una pregunta” (even when that’s the direct translation)


“Tengo una pregunta” In Spanish means you know there is an answer for example “what time is it”. You will never say “Tengo una duda, que hora es?” It is something you don’t know, but you have not doubts about it.


“Tengo una duda” Means you need to discuss something “Tengo una duda, dijiste que pasabas por mi a las 9?”

The reason why “I have a doubt” doesn’t translates to “Tengo una duda” is because “Doubt” doesn’t have that meaning in its options. Sources:

Doubt:
1a: uncertainty of belief or opinion that often interferes with decision-making.
1b: a deliberate suspension of judgment
2: a state of affairs giving rise to uncertainty, hesitation, or suspense the outcome is still in_doubt_
3a : a lack of confidence
3b : an inclination not to believe or accept​

All those options exist, one way or another, in Spanish but, there is an extra one:

Duda:
1. f. Suspensión o indeterminación del ánimo entre dos juicios o dos decisiones, o bien acerca de un hecho o una noticia.
2. f. Vacilación del ánimo respecto a las creencias religiosas.
*3. f. Cuestión que se propone para ventilarla o resolverla.*​
That last option exist only in Spanish and that’s why you won’t normally use “I have a doubt” UNLES:

President Lindberg: Steadert.
General Staedert: Yes Sir!
President Lindberg: I have a doubt.
General Staedert: I don't, Mr. President.​
That’s from the movie "The 5th element", when the president is considering between shooting or listening to the priest, and it has nothing to do with a question. That is not a question... it is a doubt.


----------

